# going out of my mind



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

the first two i kinda borrowed a design from a builder of of the t u site.the next are from being bored from being layed off for two months, hope u guys like.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Jody, Those are interesting...sorta look like thugs...I guess if the fish don't bite, they will beat their ass and drag them to the boat/shore! 

All kidding aside, those are all good looking baits...I have stalled from a long honey do list, so no baits coming from my garage...It is good to see a few diehards still plugging away...good job!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

those look like some serious hunters. Nice job, you really take designs to the extreme. I can appreciate your designs bc my fave (and most successful) crank has the "overexagerated belly/stubby tail" design. Keep on posting pics, I definitely get inspired by your desigins.

I won't even bother with all the ?'s I have.


----------

